# Discontinued Shingles/Roof Project



## rrvwmr (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey all. I have a couple newbie questions for you. I've attached two pictures of my roof that is 14 years old. I have one small leak and some wear on my shingles. I've been told that my shingles are discontinued and there is really no way to patch the hole while maintaining the same look and color. How bad is the shingle wear shown in the photos? Should that just be replaced? Also, you will notice some off-color shingles that seem to be layered underneath. This house was new 14 years ago. To my knowledge it has not been altered since the original roof was put on. Is this common to layer other shingles under the actual shingles in a new install or did the former homeowner likely add this?

Thanks for the help.
Matt


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You need a new roof. The other colored shingles visible are the "starters". Many people use left over shingles from another job as starters, as they get covered by the first course. Expect some bad wood at the bottom, as it appears there was no dripedge installed. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Even if you did find some of your original shingles they would not match. I would not be too concerned about finding a matching colour because at 14 years those shingles are nearing the end of their lifespan.


----------

